#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Terreur Bespreekbaarheid

## Bezorgde Nederlander

Na de aanslag in Utrecht snelden mijn Islamitische collegas zich om te zeggen dat de daad niets met de Islam te maken had. Ik stoorde mij daar eerlijk gezegd aan, aangezien de politie zei dat dit waarschijnlijk was, en ben gaan onderzoeken. Volgens Europol waren in 2015 99% van de slachtoffers van terreuraanslagen in Europa toe te schrijven aan Islamitische terreur. In 2016 was dit 95% en in 2017 98%. Dit terwijl slechts 4% van de Europese bevolking moslim is. Dus statistisch gezien heeft een moslim 50x zoveel kans terrorist te zijn dan een niet-moslim.Toch wordt over dit feit in Islamitische kringen niet of nauwelijks besproken. Het wordt ontkend of de schuld wordt aan het westen zelf gegeven. De kolonisatie zou de oorzaak zijn. Toch heb ik nog weinig Surinaamse aanslagen gezien. Tijd dat het taboe wordt doorbroken en dat moslims zelf kritisch naar hun geloof kijken. De haatvolle verzen jegens ongelovigen worden bijvoorbeeld nauwelijks besproken. Waarom brengt de Islam zoveel terroristen voort?Vriendelijke groet,Een bezorgde Nederlander

----------


## IBKIS

Beste Bezorgde Nederlander. Je had misschien meer reacties gekregen als je je topic in het bovenste forum had geplaatst. Dit forum is het kerkhof van de longstay-afdeling (Wie schrijft die blijft, daar is natuurlijk goed over nagedacht). Maar misschien dat je ons Marokkanen begrijpt als je naar onderstaand nummer luistert. We denken er allemaal zo over, niemand uitgezonderd. Mvg, 

Bezorgde moslim.

----------

